
CEOs Like PepsiCo's Indra Nooyi Brag They Get 4 Hours of Sleep. That's Toxic - onetimemanytime
https://www.thedailybeast.com/ceos-like-pepsicos-indra-nooyi-brag-they-get-4-hours-of-sleep-thats-toxic
======
Alir3z4
I hate such life style and I hate it more when people glorify such thing.

Many people are actually following such behavior and think they should do it
too.

------
dotcoma
And all this not because they want to change the world, but because they want
to sell colored sugared water?

~~~
onetimemanytime
and potato chips or whatever works at the moment. Pepsi and Coca Cola are very
well diversified
[https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/coca-c...](https://channels.theinnovationenterprise.com/articles/coca-
cola-and-diversification-a-love-story)

